# Where there's a will, there's a way



## Theseus (Feb 8, 2012)

Proverb:-
Used to mean that if you are determined enough, you can find a way to achieve what you want, even if it is very difficult.
If one really wants to do something, one can. 
For example:-
Max has no idea of how to get the money to repair his boat, but where there's a will... 
This proverb was stated slightly differently in 1640 (To him that will, ways are not wanting) but has been repeated in its present form since the early 1800s. It is so well known it is often shortened, as in the example.


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

Όποιος θέλει, μπορεί.
Άμα θέλεις, μπορείς.
Δεν υπάρχει "δεν θέλω", υπάρχει "δεν μπορώ".

Αλλά όλα αυτά τα χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως για να πείσουμε κάποιον που υποστηρίζει πως 'δεν μπορεί' να κάνει κάτι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

I think that the most relative term is "_ο επιμένων νικά_" and this is what I would choose for the aforementioned example. I know it has a different end meaning (_perseverance will get you there_) but we use it in similar situations.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 8, 2012)

Μία πιο πιστή μετάφραση θα ήταν "όταν όπου υπάρχει θέληση, υπάρχει τρόπος".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2012)

Ή: όταν υπάρχει βούληση... (και όχι μόνο πολιτική).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

Σίγουρα, αυτή είναι η μετάφραση λέξη προς λέξη, αλλά δεν είναι στερεοτυπική έκφραση. Και δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι παράλογος, αλλά στα αφτιά μου ηχεί λίγο περίεργα· λίγο σαν αγγλισμός.


----------



## Themis (Feb 8, 2012)

Πιο κοινό μου φαίνεται το "αν υπάρχει θέληση, όλα γίνονται". Μπορεί μια χαρά να συντμηθεί όπως το παράδειγμα του Θησέα: Είναι πολύ δύσκολο, αλλά αν υπάρχει θέληση...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

Ναι, είναι πιο κοινό, αλλά μάλλον ανήκει στις προτροπές, όπως αυτές του Νίκου. Τουλάχιστον έτσι μού φαίνεται.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δεν υπάρχει "δεν θέλω", υπάρχει "δεν μπορώ".


Εγώ αυτό το ξέρω «δεν υπάρχει “δεν μπορώ”, υπάρχει “δεν θέλω”»


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

+1...


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Σλιπ, σλιπ!


----------



## sarant (Feb 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτό το ξέρω «δεν υπάρχει “δεν μπορώ”, υπάρχει “δεν θέλω”»



Προφανώς, πού είχα το μυαλό μου;


----------

